# Grape juice



## rrawhide (Sep 26, 2009)

We just returned from a visit to Grass Valley, Ca to see my winemaker friend Rob who started me making wine over 30 years ago. He has a wonderful winery and his website is: www.avanguardiawines.com

On the way back we were able to stop at Calfornia Concentrate Co. in Acampo, Ca and also Delicato Winery in Manteca, Ca.

Each of these places sells 'grape juice' to home winemakers for 10 days in September every year. So, I bought 20 gallons of a red blend from Delicato. This year the blend was 47% zin, 37% syrah and 16% rubi-red (for color) and it was $3.10 per gallon. Bring your containers and back up to the filling station and fill.

So, here we go:






I had 2 - 15 gallon primaries and I put 10 gallons in each.

At California Concentrate they sell varietals in 6 gallon pails so I bought 1 each of: Pinot Noir; Petite Syrah and Old Vine Zinfandal. These were 
about $34 each. (the other Old Vine is for a friend)





The Twisted product you see there was from Delicato - they are changing their packaging and label and were blowing these out at $20/case. The labels looked like halloween and did not work for them - 6 - 1.5L bottles or $3.33 per bottle. 






It does not show well but the colors are bright orange and black with a bright orange capsule - did not do it for them. Pretty good wine too!

Anyway, the 'juice' is all going and here they are: (I did pull out about 1/2 gallon of the zin and a quart of the petite syrah to give it more room to work). May add it back in later or momma may make some jelly out of it OR my neice said to make grape juice popsicles. Hummmmmmmm!! Now there is an idea - the juice with the brix approx 23 it sure is sweet!! Old Vine Zin popsicles - I can see/taste it now!!





and the blend






I am sharing this with you for ideas. Maybe you can contact your local wineries and see if they also sell 'juice'. They cannot sell you 'bulk wine' (since you are not bonded) but they can juice. Then do your magic. Maybe they also have other wine/products that they cannot/will not sell and will blow them out cheap. If they do - pretty cheap bottles and with wine!!!!

Hope you enjoyed.

rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (Sep 27, 2009)

HA, like you needed more wine! Boy are you addicted, just like us!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 27, 2009)

You are getting quite a collection of different wines going there now. It sure doesn't help being in the land of free flowing grape juices! I think at those prices they are taking advantage of the price depression. It's good to see them pass it on to others to share.


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh my !

What you gonna do with all that wine? Do yoou drink that much?

Better yet, once your vineyard is in full swing you will need OUR help in reducing your "stock"... LOL


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 27, 2009)

old vine zin popsicles...once being a child popsicle addict, i am feeling the *tug*


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 27, 2009)

Those popsicles would be good, especially if you fermented them first!!


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW!!!! I'm speachless right now...


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 27, 2009)

i dont think it is right that Rawhide has it so good....i think we should go socialist on him  whats his should now be ours...


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 27, 2009)

com' on down all - there is plenty there. Better yet, Al, hook on the old 500 gallon trailer and come and fill it up - - - fermentation will probably be done by the time you get home - - - then all you will have to do is barrel it and add oak and let 'er sit!!!! Think about it!!!

or buy a 'load of the cab and rebottle!!

later

rrawhide

ps: at this rate I might just continue to buy juice every year and not put in more vines than I have now. (about 50).


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 28, 2009)

I used to go to Az for the winter. I guess we quit going too soon. I could have visited you and filled my 5th wheel with wine or juice!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 28, 2009)

Like a meth addict in a Sudafed factory!







wade said:


> HA, like you needed more wine! Boy are you addicted, just like us!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 28, 2009)

that's it for this year - no more room - no more $ - and short of bottles!!!! guess that we will have to use straws!!!!!!

I don't believe it but the 'twisted' labels come off complete with just filling the bottle with hot water - never had that happen before.

By the way, the blend s.g. was 1.015 tonight so into carboys tomorrow and will add french medium plus oak. Tues will be day 4 - wow - did it go!!! However, the temp in the work room is about 90!!!

later

rrawhide


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Sep 29, 2009)

Petite Syrah and Pinot Noir have always been my all time favs for wine. Too bad it's such a long drive from AR.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 29, 2009)

dragonmaster..we could take turns driving !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 2, 2009)

Rawhide -- 

I made some Marachal Foch/Leon Millot grape syrup from grapes this year -- and it is unbelievably tasty. That might be an option for your excess juice as well. It is really easy -- the juice plus a little more sugar and a few minutes of a simmering boil -- and voila' ! (That's French, you know!



)


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 8, 2009)

momma got the remainder of the juice - me thinks old vine zin jelly will soon be appearing next to the biscuits at the breakfast table!!!

rrawhide


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Oct 9, 2009)

dang it Rick, now I have to wipe the drool off my keyboard.......


----------

